# 2011-2013 R35 wanted



## Shillu (Jul 17, 2021)

Hi everyone,

mum in the market for an r35. Ideally with less than 50k miles on the clock, Hpi clear, full history. If it’s been modified by litchfield a bonus

if your looking to sell your car get in touch.

thanks


----------



## Dennis (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a black edition 2013 plate for sale up in fraserburgh. 30600 miles from new i am the only owner the car is currently on sale at kenny murray cars ltd - carbon bonnet - it has uprated turbos fuel pump injectors etc - gearbox uprated and track ray wheels with ecutech - £58500 k / 800 hp
Parts were fitted by severn valley motorsport but the car was mapped by ACSPEEDTECH they know the car very well.


----------



## Shillu (Jul 17, 2021)

Dennis said:


> I have a black edition 2013 plate for sale up in fraserburgh. 30600 miles from new i am the only owner the car is currently on sale at kenny murray cars ltd - carbon bonnet - it has uprated turbos fuel pump injectors etc - gearbox uprated and track ray wheels with ecutech - £58500 k / 800 hp
> Parts were fitted by severn valley motorsport but the car was mapped by ACSPEEDTECH they know the car very well.


Hi Dennis thanks for the offer, unfortunately I’m no longer looking for a car. I should have really updated the post. Good luck with the sale


----------

